
The New Data Browser - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/2012/12/20/the-new-data-browser-2/
======
hoodoof
Looks a little bit like this (demo starts at 1:30 minutes into video)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuSDU0JiI2c>

Essentially it was a way of displaying data from any HTTP based API, with just
a handlful of lines of JavsScript.

Kind of a solution without a problem

